# Happy 3rd Birthday, Kayla. (pic-heavy)



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday to my girl Kayla. There has been some wonderful adventures so far. Here's to many more. Enjoy the pics!

Homecoming

























Pic with her brother Annubis









Taining and (mostly) playtime in Santa Cruz


































Out on one of our hikes









Our first Rally trial


----------



## Hellismd (Aug 17, 2007)

She is beautiful!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Kayla. What a beautiful girl. (Love that picture of her in the fall leaves.)


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Happy birthday Kayla!!! Great to see the puppy pics, I don't remember you posting those before!


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

Happy B-Day Kayla







..and many more to come..


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Happy Birthday Kayla









Michaela


----------



## 2dogcrew (May 1, 2005)

She is just beautiful! May you have many, many wonderful years together.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

she's a <u>*beautiful*</u> girl









<span style='font-family: Impact'><span style='font-size: 20pt'><span style='font-family: Fixedsys'><span style="color: #3333FF">*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, KAYLA*</span></span></span></span>


----------



## maxismom (Jan 13, 2008)

Pretty Kayla!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

beautiful girl!!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Happy 3 to a dignified lady.


----------

